# Pork Shoulder: Bone in or Boneless?



## pblmt (Apr 9, 2009)

I've been getting my shoulders from BJ's (bone in) but have really taken a liking to the BBacks from Costco (swift).  I was going to pick up some shoulders from Costco and noticed they only carry boneless.

Should I expect much of a difference between a bone in and a boneless pork shoulder?

Thanks for any help!

- Peter


----------



## guvna (Apr 9, 2009)

no. not a big diff. treat them the same and they'll taste the same.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 9, 2009)

I think there is a little better flavor, and even cook with the bone in, all i will cook. Are these butts "enhanced"?


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 9, 2009)

They are not enhanced...I buy them there all the time and they are great quality. I find that Costco has one of the best meat counters around, and you won't be disappointed. I have even bought a case at a time to get the "bulk case price" when doing large events and have always loved the outcome.

Here is a very good discussion from the virtual weber bullet website at this address http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/po....html#choosing

I removed the pasted verbiage in case I was creating any copyright issues, but check out the Boneless versus Bone in section at the above link.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 9, 2009)

Ohwell, i will continue to do bone in butts, awell as many other folks out there. I suppose "boneless" ribs will soon be better than bone in ribs, again ohwell.  AND we have a Swift plant down the road, called a guy that works there, he said all their butts are enhanced, and about half their ribs are enhanced. I get most of my meat from Sams, they seem to change suppliers often, and luckly I have never seen any enhanced meat there,yet.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 9, 2009)

Due to my camping experiences and "cooking in the coals" I always felt a bone in worked better. I read somewhere, sometime that the bone heats up and helps cook from the inside. I am not sure that is true but I have subscribed to it for many years and had great luck with bone in.


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 9, 2009)

Both are good to smoke, as long as they aren't enhanced.  OH WELL!


----------



## rivet (Apr 9, 2009)

It's all a matter of choice, but I will always pick a bone-in over a boneless. Not because of the cooking time, but because of the flavor the bone / meat contact-cooking gives to the final meat. Plus-side is that you always have good bones and trims to give the dog.


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 10, 2009)

I prefer bone on my meat. But I am willing to use whatever I can find locally. It varies from bone in butt, boneless butt, cushion meat, or bone in or boneless country ribs.


----------



## pblmt (Apr 10, 2009)

I've always thought food tasted better with the bone in, whether it be chicken or beef.  I think it's something in the bone marrow that gives it an extra flavor.

I'm about 8 hours into it and I will let you know how it turns out.  One thing I have noticed initially is that I have extra slices in the meat to rub into - though I did have to tie it up to keep it together. 

Thanks for all the great input!


----------



## pblmt (Apr 10, 2009)

... the enhanced thing has me a bit concerned, is that labeled somewhere?


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 10, 2009)

Should be something on the label like "injected with a soln. of......." or something similar.


----------



## pignit (Apr 10, 2009)

Man.... when I'm pullin a butt I can't help but snatch up that sweet meat around the bone. It's perfect for taste testin. Maybe it's in my mind but that shweeeeet bone meat can't be beat. 

I will buy a boneless butt if it's priced right and I'm making buckboard with it. Otherwise I'll just cut the bone out when I'm makin bacon.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Always go Bone-In!!! I find the meat to have a little sweeterr taste


----------



## brnhornt (Jul 26, 2018)

So I know I'm resurrecting a pretty old thread...but I've been asked to do a large smoke for a church festival.  Going to roll 10 or 11 shoulders.  Does anyone know if cooking boneless versus bone in will significantly shorten the cooking time?  If I'm cooking for family I always prefer bone in because of the flavor and the fact that I don't have to deal with tying the roast up.  However if it would lead to an hour+ less cooking time I'd be tempted to go that route :)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 26, 2018)

brnhornt said:


> So I know I'm resurrecting a pretty old thread...but I've been asked to do a large smoke for a church festival.  Going to roll 10 or 11 shoulders.  Does anyone know if cooking boneless versus bone in will significantly shorten the cooking time?  If I'm cooking for family I always prefer bone in because of the flavor and the fact that I don't have to deal with tying the roast up.  However if it would lead to an hour+ less cooking time I'd be tempted to go that route :)


I doubt there is much difference in cooking time. <Personally I actually prefer bone out meat, just because I hate paying for bone in meat..and then 1.5 pounds of it is the darn bone!>

But I'd say just do the smoking a week or two in advance, and vacc seal and freeze it up. Pulled pork reheats so darn well you know? Also probably less stress if you stretch it out over a week or two :)


----------



## brnhornt (Jul 27, 2018)

I hear ya about the cost...but here for me boneless costs more than bone in...so it's a wash there.  Agree on the fact that pork freezes well...but part of the fun/show is for folks to see the smoker at the festival, etc....


----------

